# Devils Lake Fishing Report 10/21



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Cold fronts and spotty weather have slowed fishing and fisherman on the lake 
this past week. While some anglers are reporting good luck others are having a 
tough time. With fishing a bit spotty right now, anglers need to move around 
until they find active schools of fish. Some of the better walleye/pike spots 
producing fish include the sunken roads in the Flats; deeper rocky points such 
as Haleys, Patience, Bud, Scooters, Ft. Totten/Cactus, and Five Crows; and the 
bridges such as Hwy 57 and 20. Jigging or trolling cranks or bottom bouncers 
are working the best. White bass fishing remains spotty and perch fishing is 
unseasonably slow. Good Luck and Good
Fishing!!!


----------

